# Quick Look at 19" TFT vx1945wm



## Choto Cheeta (Jan 23, 2008)

Source >> Choto Cheeta Online

Copy + Paste 



> *img204.imageshack.us/img204/6272/vx1945wmusengfrontlrgms7.jpg
> 
> Once again I find my self testing another vx series product from View Sonic, ever after I have crowned the super flop View Sonic vx1932wm one of the worst purchase of my life…
> 
> ...


----------



## vivekbabbudelhi (Jan 23, 2008)

whoa...nice review saurav
monitor looks too charming


----------



## Pathik (Jan 23, 2008)

Great review dude.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jan 23, 2008)

vivekbabbudelhi said:


> whoa...nice review saurav
> monitor looks too charming



i still prefer that 9.2k vg1930wm  ViewDOCK is quite a useless feature I see


----------



## Gigacore (Jan 23, 2008)

good review choto!


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 23, 2008)

Nice review....I m sold for the monitor & viewDOCK....must buy Vewsonic.


----------



## =CrAzYG33K= (Jan 23, 2008)

Choto Cheeta said:


> i still prefer that 9.2k vg1930wm  ViewDOCK is quite a useless feature I see


Oh! Can you point me to its review ?
1. Is it the same panel as VX1945WM ? btw, what panel is VX1945WM ?
2. What's the difference then ? Only the speakers and the Viewdock?
3. Was the DVI and VGA cables bundled alongwith vg1930wm also??


----------



## juggler (Jan 23, 2008)

@ Choto (a bit off topic though  )
How does  Dell SE198WFP 19" compares against 
View Sonic vx1945wm
& vg1930wm


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jan 23, 2008)

=CrAzYG33K= said:
			
		

> 1. Is it the same panel as VX1945WM ? btw, what panel is VX1945WM ?



The TFT panel of  vx1945wm and the vx1932wm looks the same ... However the 1945 is far far better than 1932 when it comes to performance 

The 1930wm is vg series uses different panel ...



> Oh! Can you point me to its review ?



*www.chotocheeta.com/2007/10/05/quick-review-super-flop-view-sonic-vx1932wm/



> 2. What's the difference then ? Only the speakers and the Viewdock?



As per as looks are concerned the difference is just the presence of ViewDOCK in 1945 which is missing in 1932....

but performance is far better than vx1932 



> 3. Was the DVI and VGA cables bundled alongwith vg1930wm also??



1930 doesnt seem to come with a bundle cable for DVI but analog cable is given 



			
				juggler said:
			
		

> How does Dell SE198WFP 19" compares against
> View Sonic vx1945wm
> & vg1930wm



performance is more or less same with these 3... but in India I would put dell before ViewSonic because of the poor support of View Sonic...

it takes more than 4 month for them to replace any vg or vx series product as it seems !!!

I have received too many comment on this... via my blog all facing same issue all over india because of shortage of replacement unit


----------



## juggler (Jan 23, 2008)

^^
Thanks Choto


----------

